# mexico beach surf report 5/9/12



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I got down to mexico beach this morning around 5:30am. Cool thing is right before I got into mexico beach there was a huge black bear standing on the side of the road. But back to fishing, when I got set up. The mullet and lady fish was everywhere you could look. The gulf was laid flat. I caught a few lady fish and a catfish on one rod with a pompano rig using frozen shrimp. I caught some sand fleas and tried them for a few hours and nothing. I had a half lady fish casted out on the fin-nor using a pulley rig I made up. But when I would check the bait, the rig would be tangled in my braided line. For the pulley rig im using a 5 oz weight, 300lb ande mono 5' to swivel to 5' steel cable 16/0 circle hook. no Hits on the shark bait. I called it a day around noon. The yellow flys where eating me alive. I might go to panama city beach tonight and give it a try. I just dont know if it just a bad day for surf fishing.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Not a bad day... At least you caught something, and if you saved the ladyfish you can write it off as a bait hunting trip for sharking later... Thats what I do..lol


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I save about 5 or 6 big lady fish. I dont think im going out tonight maybe tomorrow night. I got burned, I forgot my sun block. I just notice I posted my report in the wrong section.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pulley Rigs*

I don't use a Pulley Rig any more. 

I use a single dropper clipdown rig which works as well but is more manageable.

Check out 'flapper rigs' as well. IMHO. C2


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Charlie

Can you post some pics of the dropper rig you use?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Distance Rig*

Here's a picture.










Essentially; it is a dropper rig: A swivel at the top and a weight on the bottom with a trace in the middle.

Make the trace long enough to engage the 'clipdown' at the bottom. There are commercially made Impact Shields that work. I make mine from a piece of wire.

A flapper is used for high current conditions that cause the trace to get wrapped around the main snood. You can either affix the trace using a loop knot or even a swivel to let the trace move freely around the snood. Some people use a three-way swivel for this, but I feel that it's unnecessary.

You hook the baited hook to the release mechanism. When the rig hits the water, the trace will come loose and swing freely about the snood.

Happy Fishing! C2


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

where in mexico beach did you fish and how many fleas were there


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I fished by the pier, there was tons of sand fleas. I had dip net with small mesh and was catching them 5 or 6 in one scoop.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

what was the tide doing and how long ago was it


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

It was two weeks ago today. the tide was moving out slow. Do you fish mexico beach often? My buddy has been going every weekend for the last month for the last couple of weeks. He said the pompano bite has dropped off he caught nothing last week but ladies. The wife and I might go out tomorrow night and try some surf casting for sharks from the beach. Ill leave one out there for reds with shrimp on. She wants to flounder, but that means Ill be washing the boat at 6am.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

well i actually have a house in mexico beach and my parents live there also. i went down there last nite and gigged 37 flounder between the mexico beach canal and the peir. also sunday i took my oldest son to the stump hole sunday morning and caught 7 pomps 4 trout and a red


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow thats a lot of flounder for that short of a distance. Im trying to find a scrambler ocean kayak and ill be back out there shark fishing/redfishing. I went gigging last week for the first time. I got 6 and missed 3 and the next night I got 1 and missed 1 that was over by st andrews state park.


----------

